# Dwight Howard's Feeling Hurt By Shaq?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s been quite the week for Shaquille O’Neal and his mouth, and the result has been wounded pride and hurt feelings across the NBA landscape. OK, so it’s only two guys who’ve truly felt the Diesel’s wrath, but still.
> 
> Yesterday, we talked about Chris Bosh’s new — and unfortunate — nickname; today, we explore the mind of Dwight Howard, who can’t believe some of the things Shaq has said about him. From the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> ...


http://slamonline.com/online/nba/2009/03/dwight-howards-feelings-hurt-by-shaq/


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Shaq is just too arrogant and cocky to help fellow grasshopper out. Anytime someone mentions Dwight as the 'new superman'....instead of passing the torch, Shaq likes to get defensive and talks about his rings accomplishments. Even though the essence of his message may technically be right, it's arrogant and holier-than-thou tone that probably hurts a guy like Dwight. Dwight is definitely on the right path and I think it's obvious that Shaq feels threatened by Dwight....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> “I was shocked, seriously, shocked,” Magic coach Stan Van Gundy said of O’Neal’s flopping. “And very disappointed cause he knows what it’s like. Lets stand up and play like men, and I think our guy did that tonight.”





> “I’m really too old to be trying to outscore 18-year-olds,” O’Neal said, referring to the 23-year-old Howard. “It’s not really my role anymore.”





> “I think he was really just trying to get in my head,” Howard said. “I respect my elders, so I’m not going to get into a war of words.”





> “Fun matchup,” said O’Neal, who was double teamed most of the night. “I like to play people one-on-one. My whole career I had to play people one-on-one. Never once had to double or ask for a double. But it’s cool.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2009030319


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, maybe if the refs were'nt so quick to call tick-tack fouls on Dwight the whole night while letting Shaq be physical, they couldve played straight up. When Dwight can barely stay in the game becuz he's picking up extremely cheap & questionable moving screen calls and other off-ball bull-****, it's not wise to put him on even more of a limb and making him guard Shaq and having to play extra-tentitavely... The refs were clearly protecting Shaq from the FULL wrath of Dwight. :biggrin:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Shaq always finds weak spots


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

and the screen Dwight has set was too illegal to ignore, he was moving with the elbow outstretched...


----------

